# Warranty - launch control & tracks



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey! My dealer told me that I can only launch my car twice and cannot go within close proximity of a track. If I do so my warranty will be void.. Is this true or total bullshit? 

I don't plan on launching the car very often but I do like to attend car shows at tracks.. No plans to put the GTR on the track though. 

Thanks


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Bullshit.


----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

Simonh said:


> Bullshit.



Is this a fact or your opinion?


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm sure I see this on top gear dude! I thought it was any launches. How the hell can they allow 2 and that's it??


----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

Crazy right. Either way I need to find out for sure. There's a few at snetterton Monday 20th eve if your about Jamie? I want to go check out, but afraid I'll loose my warranty for going into snetterton car park..


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Didn't this all get sorted by lawyers in a HUGE case involving everyone on here and all the way to the US forums, years ago, you're allowed to launch your car otherwise it wouldn't be deemed "fit for purpose" to have something fit that you cant use?


----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

LiamGTR said:


> Didn't this all get sorted by lawyers in a HUGE case involving everyone on here and all the way to the US forums, years ago, you're allowed to launch your car otherwise it wouldn't be deemed "fit for purpose" to have something fit that you cant use?



Very interesting. Maybe I should try and contact Nissan head office to find out the facts for certain.


----------



## thomm28 (Apr 3, 2014)

You can launch your gtr ,but if you do that too many time, the transfer case can broke.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure launching is covered under the 3 year/60k mile Nissan warranty, at least on MY11+ cars, pre 11 cars don't officially have launch do they? The car only lets you launch 3 times in a row, then blings up a warning until it's cooled down.

Aftermarket warranties such as Litchfield's don't cover launching though (in the small print).

Driving with VDC off voids the warranty only while it's 'off', warranty is resumed when it's turned back on.

Going near a track is fine haha, although driving around a track would probably void it (should be in the manual if anyone wants to read it lol) but how would they know? Does the gps record everywhere the car goes?


----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply dude, I will have another word with the dealer to see what is what, seems crazy to me! 

Surely they can't supply a car with launch control, but not back it. That's like selling something not fit for purpose.. 

Excited to go pick my GTR up on Monday!


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

If the car has DRL lights launch control is covered by warranty,
If the car is modded more than Y pipe, Warranty for mecanical is out the window.
If you track the car its not covered by warranty nor is your insurance,
They have sold you a GT car not a race car.
they cant stop your warranty for attending car shows at a track,, but your ECU will tell them if you have been on track at any time,


Sorry to be blunt but these are the facts


Goldie


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

*Warranty - launch control &amp; tracks*



goldgtr35 said:


> They have sold you a GT car not a race car.



I dunno, they harped on constantly about how fast this car went round a racetrack, how it was developed on a racetrack and even in Kazutoshi Mizuno's own words "Most racing circuits were avoided [during development]" because "They were too easy".

Sounds a lot like they were building a road legal race car considering all the emphasis they put on its racing pedigree and development?

They even begin to mention in only the 2nd sentence of their press release of the GTR how it's one of the worlds fasted production cars around a race track and then all throughout mention said race tracks and the word 'super car' - (press.nissan-global.com).


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

LiamGTR said:


> I dunno, they harped on constantly about how fast this car went round a racetrack, how it was developed on a racetrack and even in Kazutoshi Mizuno's own words "Most racing circuits were avoided [during development]" because "They were too easy".
> 
> Sounds a lot like they were building a road legal race car considering all the emphasis they put on its racing pedigree and development?
> 
> They even begin to mention in only the 2nd sentence of their press release of the GTR how it's one of the worlds fasted production cars around a race track and then all throughout mention said race tracks and the word 'super car' - (press.nissan-global.com).


But they have endless spares to use,, You break it on a track, You pay to fix it, Fact
SAAB used to use a fighter jet to push sales,,, I dont think they ever made a car that could fly.
But i might be wrong,,,,LOL
Facts are fact use it on a track your warranty is left on the track



Goldie


----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh I see, I didn't expect the warranty to be valid if it was actually driven on track. But they told me if I was to even go into the grounds of a track, the box would know this and future warranty be void. 

And the same for launch control. 2 uses and the warranty on the entire car is void. This is what they said !


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Doldy said:


> But they told me if I was to even go into the grounds of a track, the box would know this and future warranty be void.


Proof again that, to be in sales, you needn't have any knowledge of the product you are selling, just so long as you can close.

Honestly, people like this ought to be named and shamed as they are so full if shit it's untrue. What Goldy has said about warranty is mostly true but worst case scenario. There are lots of owners who've tracked their cars and had warranty work carried out on failures that can't be linked to track use. It's all about what risk you are prepared to take during your ownership of the car.

Coming back to the numpty who told you that the car knows when it's at a track, I suspect he's got the story half right from the early JDM cars that were restricted to 112mph but the limit was lifted by GPS when the car arrived at a known track (in Japan only). In that respect, it's true but it does prove that a little bit of knowledge can be a very dangerous thing! I'd have taken the piss mercilessly if I'd been there to witness it.

Use a bit of common sense and you'll be OK.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

like goldy said it not a race car its a GT car ,you only got to look at all the issues people have when they track them hard ,yes they can be driven on a track but that doesn't make it a race car ,if you look at GT racing the higher you go up the series the less and less bits / parts are retained from the road cars ,and when you get to the highest levels they retain no oem parts at all ,works both ways though cos you've no chance of running a race car on the roads maybe older race cars but defiantly not a modern top spec race car without carrying out a serious amount of modifications


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

Doldy said:


> Hey! My dealer told me that I can only launch my car twice and cannot go within close proximity of a track


LOL. My dealer told me to take the first 1200 miles easy, wait for the first optimisation service, "then I can spank its arse".

A warranty is designed to protect against premature wear. Every time you use the car, it wears. If the car wears quicker than expected for your use case, warranty should be expected to cover it.

Although it isn't explicitly stated, for a car like the GT-R, a common sense expectation is the 3 year 60,000 mile warranty will be based on majority road driving by an average driver, with the occasional enthusiast track day or tourist trip around the Nurburgring.

To keep things simple, the handbook simply states that if you track the car or use VDC off (other than to free a stuck vehicle on snow or ice), you should take it to a NHPC to reinstate the full warranty. I asked Middlehurst about the cost of such a reinstatement check; they said about £50.

Regarding launch control, there is no launch control, it is "R-Mode start" which is fully covered under warranty. This is designed to be used and is managed by the computer to prevent undue stress on the components. If you use R-Mode start a lot, your car will wear out more quicker (and eventually break), and _expected_ wear is not covered under warranty. But premature breakage will be covered.


----------

